# 3D mapping



## denisek1028 (Sep 26, 2013)

Need some clarification with 3D mapping codes 93613 and 93609.  I know you cannot bill both together, but if 3D mapping is performing during the EP study, do we bill 93613 on the professional side or only bill 93609?  The hospital is billing 93613.

Thank you!


----------



## EmilyDingee (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes bill 93613 for 3-D mapping, code 93609 is for 2-D mapping. you procedural note should indicate which was done. If its not indicated I check with the doctor.


----------



## Jennarw (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree with just the 93613, if it is dictated that way. it is not a cpt code you split out with the TC/26


----------

